

Disrupting Hypnotherapy: My Vision for Hypnotizr - xekul
http://www.hypnotizr.com/blog/disrupting-hypnotherapy

======
xkcdfanboy
I'm a smoker and was actually thinking of trying it but a large part of me
hates that I have to spend $50 on a service that I've never even tried before.
The monryback guarantee helps but I still can't help but remain hesitant about
purchasing despite my intrigue. Maybe I'm just cheap when it comes to products
I have 0% knowledge on and have to pull out my credit card before I can even
hear an audio sample.

I propose an unorthodox solution, offer a discount on the first purchase or
offer a discount on any purchases after the first. Either way, I feel that
more people would be inclined to try the product. Essentially, new customers
need to be rewarded for taking a risk, most people have 0% knowledge of
hypnosis and are doubtful of it, never having tried it.

~~~
xekul
We do have audio samples (they're halfway down the sidebar on each product
page) and we offered a discount way back in January when we launched.

If you're interested in trying it out but the price is holding you back,
here's what I can do for a fellow HN user:

First, complete an order all the way to the PayPal page, but don't pay. Then
e-mail me at luke@hypnotizr.com with the order ID that PayPal shows you. I
will make your order and send it to you, and afterward, you can PayPal me any
amount of money that you think is fair (I'll count it as market feedback).

